# SoftFlex Foam Latex Masks



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody own one of these? Are they worth the $100-$150 asking price? I'd be interested in your experience with these things. Thanks.


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Embalmer, 
These masks have a zipper up the back. The foam latex is good for a couple things. It contours your face really well and almost "sticks" to it, but without being sticky. It also breaths really well and your face keeps cool and not sweaty. 

I feel like some of the masks do not have crazy detail as that is difficult with the nature of the material. Although I always liked the skull (it has some cool realistic teeth set into it). The eye holes are great and visibility is excellent. 

The foam latex has kind of a stench to it but it calms down after a while and you get used to it. Also in earlier versions the foam latex would rip but recent versions have been reinforced in areas where you would pull the mask on.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are the whole head masks as good as, say, a foam latex prosthetic? Does it move with your facial expression as advertised? Can you drink and eat with it on? This year I am wearing a prosthetic mask, but down the road it would be nice to have something that doesn't require spirit gum.


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

If you are looking at a particular style maybe you could post a link so I could see what you are looking at. Each mask is a little different when it comes to the questions you asked. 

Overall I would say the face movement is ok, drinking is good and eating is not that good.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is what I am looking at


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't think we ever carried that one so I can't say for sure. The face movement will be ok. The eating and drinking maybe a little difficult. I am not sure ow big the hole is there. You may be able to cut it to widen it.


----------



## Drod (Oct 25, 2007)

I have that mask (scare crow) you will need to cut out holes so u can breath through your nose.as far as eating,it would be difficult cause you only have half of your mouth exposed.overall it a great mask and its pretty easy to get in and out of.depends on the size of your head lol.my friend has the skull and its alot weaker around the neck area so be careful.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input, guys.


----------

